# 'bate-e-volta"



## Brazilian Girl

Como os companheiros diriam em Inglês e Espanhol, aquela viagem rápida, em que geralmente se volta no mesmo dia, ou no máximo, no dia seguinte? Como dizer: 'fiz um bate-e-volta?"

Obrigada a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Ei, girl! E eu que não conhecia a tal bate-e-volta. Dizemos por aqui _ir num pé e voltar noutro._ 
Descobri este australianismo: wee trip =  A "*wee* *trip*" is therefore a *short* journey that you expect to return from soon.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

A vanda deu uma boa dica.


----------



## Blopa

Oi Girl. Oi Vanda:

Posso contestar em español? Nao vai me dar um puxao de orelha?


----------



## olivinha

Que tal _same-day round trip_?


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Obrigada a todos pelas fantásticas dicas.
E, Blopa, espero que a Vandíssima não puxe as nossas orelhas, porque estou aguardando sua resposta...


----------



## Blopa

Entao lá vai:

Nós chamamos de "viaje relámpago" cuando é uma viajem muito curta.

Abracos,


----------



## anjinho

Acho que não temos expressão equivalente no ingles. Se diz "quick trip" ou talvez "short trip," "jaunt."


----------



## Vanda

E no português também temos a 'viagem-relâmpago'.


----------



## ewie

_A lightning-quick trip_ would be perfectly understandable in English too
I can think of umpteen ways of _describing _such a trip: _We whizzed out for the day yesterday; We had a quick there-and-back to XXX yesterday; We popped over to XXX for the day yesterday_; etc.


----------



## Blopa

'Pindurado' do aporte de Ewie, aproveito: Em Espanhol também é usado "voy/fui por el día".


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Obrigada a todos pela colaboração.
Beijos.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Mas para dizer fazer um bate volta pode ser do a short/wee/quick trip ou make a short/wee/quick trip?


----------



## guihenning

A day trip é como meus amigos costumam utilizar


----------



## vitor boldrin

guihenning said:


> A day trip é como meus amigos costumam utilizar


aí surge uma outra duvida o certo é take a day trip?


----------



## KalAlbè

vitor boldrin said:


> aí surge uma outra duvida o certo é take a day trip?


Take a day trip é corretíssimo.


----------



## Ari RT

Uma curiosidade: no mundo aeronáutico "behind the scenes", ou seja, dos operadores que fazem com que as viagens aconteçam (pilotos, comissários, despachantes...), uma viagem de bate-e-volta é conhecida como um "bate-pronto". Uso: 
- Vou fazer um bate-pronto a Recife (vai do lugar onde se desenrola a conversa até Recife e retorna imediatamente).
- Não vou dormir em São Paulo, este voo é um bate-pronto.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Voltando ao assunto para fazer um bate volta eu diria assim make a short trip ou take a short trip,conforme o dicionário.


http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/trip


----------



## guihenning

Take, somente.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Concordo


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Ari RT said:


> Uma curiosidade: no mundo aeronáutico "behind the scenes", ou seja, dos operadores que fazem com que as viagens aconteçam (pilotos, comissários, despachantes...), uma viagem de bate-e-volta é conhecida como um "bate-pronto". Uso:



Sim, Ari RT, aqui em Sampa também dizemos que fazer algo rapidamente é fazer de bate-pronto.

Obrigada a todos por reativarem o thread.


----------

